# Big Walnut / Hoover



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Figured I post a thread covering both Big Walnut and Hoover since they are linked (one thread and will update with more photos mid week since i live nearby). I was at Galena then went to Smothers and then by the Dam. Basically there are a "few" spots from shore open up to 20ft or more out. Nothing significant at the moment though.

I just left from the Dam which is packed with people (none fishing) so decided to pass and will try tomorrow instead. Some of these folks (trainers) can be a little rude at times, basically your blocking their training regime anytime some is walking up/down the stairs.

Anyways wanted to inform and provide pictures of latest as of 1700ET. The Dam is wide open and water is coming down fast for anyone interested in Big Walnut. When I was up at Galena I noticed how fast the water was moving yesterday, looking at the Dam today makes sense and I'm sure there should be plenty ice melting/breaking.

NOTE: For any Big Walnut fans I have found out there is a project under way to clear ~100 acres to place ~300 new homes and condos/apartments. This is news I am not a big fan of and hoping someone can provide more details (new/info links maybe). Already started seeing the knockdown of trees being cleared as this project thinks starts from south of College Rd bridge but some viewable destruction from Sunbury. 
















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea I'm pretty sure what u r talking bout has already started south of 161 and sunbury rd . I don't think it will affect the water much.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

seang22 said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure what u r talking bout has already started south of 161 and sunbury rd . I don't think it will affect the water much.



Seang22, I saw that project started last year south of 161. What I am talking about is behind Old Dutchman area between College and Dempsey. Might be the same builders? Not sure but hoping to find info cause from my understandind it will include open areas to the apartments and homes. At the moment, wading / fishing thru those areas I rarely see people or garbage: People Garbage is my main concern which may affect the area.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea I know what you mean and where u r talking bout. My buddy hunts a property back behind that area on the west side of the stream. It's a good bit of acreage and he was talking bout how it was being talked bout with builders to buy. Sad stuff


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention, under the Smoothers bridge it is open but alot of wind passing thru in case anyone wants to give it a try.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Canon (Jul 2, 2014)

I might give it shot under the Smothers bridge tomorrow. I'll update if I catch anything.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Hit Hoover Galena area, no luck but someone did catch a big catfish. On my way home saw some folks which were fishing by Galena boat ramp bridge but they mentioned no luck at all. Stopped by Redbanks and 3 folks there mentioned no hits at all. Took a late night stop at Hoover dam after doing the family thing; a couple fishing near the cove indicated there friends caught 3 ft Muskies wading below the dam Big Walnut area. As much water as I have been seeing pouring out of the dam, I'm sure Big Walnut is stocking up on fish 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

reyangelo said:


> Hit Hoover Galena area, no luck but someone did catch a big catfish. On my way home saw some folks which were fishing by Galena boat ramp bridge but they mentioned no luck at all. Stopped by Redbanks and 3 folks there mentioned no hits at all. Took a late night stop at Hoover dam after doing the family thing; a couple fishing near the cove indicated there friends caught 3 ft Muskies wading below the dam Big Walnut area. As much water as I have been seeing pouring out of the dam, I'm sure Big Walnut is stocking up on fish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If someone I don't know drives up or walks up to me and ask me hows the fishing.. guess what my answer is?

Don't let the locals deter you. Get your line wet


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I don't give details when strangers ask but I at minimum would let them know if fish are hitting or not. My vague replies are usually "slow", "no hits", or "got some hits". Either way, when I was driving by the folks had no fish at hand as they were returning to their vehicles - just gear. In the end, only way to know for sure is to "get the lines wet"  but in the meantime will update fishing report if I get another opportunity this week.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Galena Boat Ramp / bridge (1st pic) and Smothers (2nd pic)


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You might consider wading upstream from creekside for some big eyes. Some good undercut banks...i think they do an annual "run upstream" starting pretty soon.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you talking about creekside in gahanna? I recently moved to that area and been looking for some places to fish I've just never seen or heard much of any fish being caught near creekside.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

JamesT said:


> You might consider wading upstream from creekside for some big eyes. Some good undercut banks...i think they do an annual "run upstream" starting pretty soon.


I love wading but not sure which area your talking about?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Gahanna's Creekside. April is good.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Also the float from north of whitehall (main st? Bridge) to big walnut rec center takes you through a tall cliffy area that doesnt seem like it would be in columbus. You dont hear as much about the big nut on here as other rivers/creeks, but it is a fun little creek with some surprisingly big eyes at times. About a 3 week window +/-. Havent fished it in about 6 years but I used to lived by the city bbq.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff on this thread here. Nice reyangelo.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Was at Smothers for about 45 minutes and got some hits but nothing I managed to pull in; got my bait taken twice with late reaction to my bobber. Plus got a good hit on something which I think had to be a catfish, seen bobber move and then it went down when i pulled to set the hook. I was able to pull it in some but then it took some line back out which essentially snapped (was using 8lb test) when I tried fighting it back in  I was fishing for Crappie and Saugeye using Minnows on Bobber. May try again tomorrow or hit some Big Walnut. Just a heads up to anyone trying Smothers - it was windy and cold.

JamesT, I have not ventured much of Big Walnut from the initial feed off the Dam just a little south of College Rd. I might try out some of those areas in April or May as time permits - thanks for the tips  and hope they pan out.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's hope this wind is able to finish off the ice.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I hit Galena today and caught a decent sized cat fish. No other hits though


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

BigTone said:


> I hit Galena today and caught a decent sized cat fish. No other hits though


Nice!!! It's something. I'm at Gelena now, probably will try it for 45 minutes. A couple days ago when I was here someone across the water caught a nice size one too, probably ~18inches.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

reyangelo said:


> Nice!!! It's something. I'm at Gelena now, probably will try it for 45 minutes. A couple days ago when I was here someone across the water caught a nice size one too, probably ~18inches.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How much ice is still around out there?


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

There is no ice in Galena. .


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> How much ice is still around out there?


Plenty but there are spots opening near shorelines and bridges.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I talked to you in the parking lot Tone, glad you got one.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Just wanted to update my last go at Hoover was a bust. Fished about 45 minutes and not one bite. I have opted to go to other lakes for trout in the interim, but still try once a week at Hoover waiting for the Crappie run. Water remains muddy which makes it difficult for fish to see. On Wednesday hit it ~1800ET trying minnows on one rod and nugget bait on another, then swapped to waxies...nothing. Have heard folks catching on Big Walnut though, so may throw on the waders and start trekking this coming Tuesday (or Sunday after i catch my Trout limit elsewhere).


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I stopped at a spot on my way home from work on Wednesday and caught 1 smallmouth that was probably 14 or 15 inches. Saw 2 guys on a loud fan boat and they said they had caught one saugeye and one smallmouth. It was a spot that I haven't been to in a while but my god, the amount of trash I saw was mind blowing. There might as well be a paved sidewalk through the woods as the spot gets a ton of pressure but I won't say exactly where it is just incase it's someone's secret spot.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

On Hoover still has been slow bites past 3 weeks for me since last post, water still muddy but think it is clearing. Think in 2 weeks it should get pretty active. I am on shore but have heard folks with boats catching in deep end. I only tried couple spots for ~20 minutes once a week and moved on. Different story on Big Walnut, have been there 5 times and 2 of those times skunked. My best catch occurred last week around noon, got to fish for about an hour and caught a 25in Saugeye. In total, have had 5 keepers with smallest being 18 inches. Went Tuesday for couple hours but water was lower - few bites and very slow but nothing caught. Couple guys there that day did catch though. At times it has gotten entertaining here though, I have seen up to 4 lines tangled. For the most part it has been good. Probably get out there tomorrow or Monday, weather and water level dependent. Hope this helps and goodluck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2014)

Were do you get in the walnut up at hoover I have fished the walnut but way south like to try closer yo hoover but don't know were to access the river


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Easiest way is College Street entrance first parking lot or Sunbury bottom parking. PM me c/b# if you need more details

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

http://www.thisweeknews.com/content...on-oks-mixed-use-central-college-project.html

I've been following this project at Central College and Sunbury since they first started the process with Westerville. Most if not all of the area along the creek will be parkland since it lies within the floodplain and they can't build there (dedicated for city parkland). When the development is done there should be some pretty good access to the creek south of Central College and I assume it will be wadeable if the creek isn't too deep since it will be public land (City of Westerville).


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Update: Hoover remained slow - one 20 minute outing. Big Walnut still hitting but bites remain slow. These are a couple (22in and 19in) beauties caught south of the bridge at the nut. I had already de-scaled one in case anyone wonders light coloration. So far, its been good wading/creeking at the nut except for one moment which will not ruin my fishing but was wondering about fishing "courtesy".

Was fishing for about an hour in one spot casting across the creek alone. A person comes along and mentioned him plus his buddy (whom i met before and has been humble) were going to cast downstream and I should do the same. I ignored him since all I wanted to do was fish and enjoy it. Sure enough, we tangled ~2 times with the person adding remarks each time. The person's buddy remained humble and had no remarks outside of sorry after 1 tangle. At the 3rd instance, the person indicated "the courteous thing for me to do is not cast across them anymore"; I replied I've been casting same spot / direction for over an hour with good bites/hits and he just arrived requesting priority. I did try my best to let them cast first to avoid tangles, but it still occurred since the 1 person was reeling faster. In the end, I moved away to put distance between us (~35+ feet). Luckily had moved to a spot which still had good hits and reeled in 2 within 20 minutes. Eventually, the person moved near the new spot I was dropping my lures at downstream...no comment (the buddy remained at the other spot). In the end, I left trying to be nice just this once and it was getting late anyways. Said farewell to the buddy and all remained well. I do not think I should have moved (let me know if I am wrong on fishing courtesy/priority) and next time I am just going to keep casting. In the end, it has been 99% great hospitality at Big Walnut this year and continues to produce nice keepers. Goodluck and Tight Lines.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Any of you guys wading in the morning? don't really want to be the only guy out there haha


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

bjicehockey said:


> Any of you guys wading in the morning? don't really want to be the only guy out there haha


I'd have to say less people is better. I've had most of my catches when there were less people fishing the same area. Each morning I've been there (2 Mondays and 2 Tuesday mornings in April) there was at least 2 other people present fishing which is ideal. It gets busy / crowded usually between 1800-2200ET. Goodluck and hope this helps.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

@reyangelo thanks


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice day on the water for you. Sounds like you handled things well. I do have a question though. Why de-scale a Saugeye? I filet them as I think most do. In that process the skin is removed so there is no need to de scale. If you have never tried it you should give it a shot. It not as messy as de scaling and gets rid of the skin. I'm sure there will be countless videos on YouTube. If you just like doing it that way more power to ya. I just mentioned it as an alternative.
Good fishing!
Al


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't been fishing for smallies as much lately and haven't been out to Big Walnut in a few weeks either. I made a post earlier in this thread and about a week later I stopped at the same spot on my way home from work again. I was about a 1/4 mile away from my truck fishing a deep rocky hole and I started hearing twigs snapping in the woods. I glanced over my shoulder a few times but didn't see anything. It was about 7:30pm and the sun was getting fairly low. The third time I looked over my shoulder I saw 2 guys quietly walking away from where I was. One had on a black hoody with his hood up and was carrying an AR-15. Turns out it was a .22 because I could hear them shooting it off about 15 minutes later down stream somewhere but it was pretty nerve racking turning around to see that.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Gottagofishn (Al), your right. Less messy and time saving. I am trying to get better at how to fillet fish. These (Saugeye/Walleye) I usually de-scale, gut/clean, and remove head plus I always make sure to pull the cheeks (yummy).

05/04 Update: Big Walnut is getting slower for me now (one 20 minute session); But Hoover has picked up. Caught 15 Crappie (two 9.5 and rest were 11-13 inches) and a nice size Cat. North end. Hope today's rain gets them moving. Goodluck and Tight Lines.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

05/05 Update: Hoover still hitting hard. Today caught ~40 Crappie, 3 White Bass, and 3 Perch (didn't know they had Perch up there which threw me off). I ended up keeping 15 Crappie over 11+ inches and a White Bass. Will probably not fish for about 7 days due to personal travel, but I'd say the Crappie run is on


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Wading?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

bjicehockey said:


> Wading?


Yes, Wading. Although be careful on the mudslides after it rains or if it is wet. I slipped on a slope (slid down ~10ft) and ended up breaking 2 of my Fenwick rods


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow man! In the creek or man lake?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Clarification; slipped on my way to an area within Hoover. I don't want to provide too many details but it is a short land walk thru dense trees. Since it rained, when I walked thru the trees there is a slope i slipped on. When it is dry it is very feasible, but since it was wet I slid down. Didn't get hurt bad but broke 2 rods on my way down. I was wading off into the water but only a few feet out (up to 3 FOW). BE CAREFUL!!! I took water couple times wading at Maumee and once at Big Walnut night fishing, it is not fun. Some of these drops are not visible. Stay safe. Goodluck and Tight Lines


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Ohh!! I see well I'm glad you didn't brake yourself and to you also!!


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

reyangelo said:


> 05/05 Update: Hoover still hitting hard. Today caught ~40 Crappie, 3 White Bass, and 3 Perch (didn't know they had Perch up there which threw me off). I ended up keeping 15 Crappie over 11+ inches and a White Bass. Will probably not fish for about 7 days due to personal travel, but I'd say the Crappie run is on


Not very familiar with Hoover where would be a good place to find crappie like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated going to go there with my wife the weekend, her first trip out on our new pontoon
What were you using, how did you catch them


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

busterbrown said:


> Not very familiar with Hoover where would be a good place to find crappie like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated going to go there with my wife the weekend, her first trip out on our new pontoon


I'm BEGGING the wife to head out there with me on Saturday as well, she not the outdoors type and hates the boat, mostly because it is parked in the back yard. Behind the privacy fence and no visable form anywhere, but she still hates it being there.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

busterbrown said:


> Not very familiar with Hoover where would be a good place to find crappie like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated going to go there with my wife the weekend, her first trip out on our new pontoon
> What were you using, how did you catch them


BusterBrown, I cannot provide specifics aside from North End Hoover Galena area  

Also, I had utilized Bass minnows at ~3-6 FOW under bobber. I took 48 minnows and caught ~46 fish (i dropped 2 minnows), but have heard some folks catch them on small jigs too. This week and next week should be really good. Hope this helps. Pontoons are nice. Goodluck!


----------



## mrgberry2 (Apr 9, 2013)

reyangelo said:


> BusterBrown, I cannot provide specifics aside from North End Hoover Galena area
> 
> Also, I had utilized Bass minnows at ~3-6 FOW under bobber. I took 48 minnows and caught ~46 fish (i dropped 2 minnows), but have heard some folks catch them on small jigs too. This week and next week should be really good. Hope this helps. Pontoons are nice. Goodluck!


Had a great time Northside yesterday under a bobber down 24-36". All 10 caught were females (only kept 4 for dinner) but still a great time for a couple hours after work.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> Not very familiar with Hoover where would be a good place to find crappie like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated going to go there with my wife the weekend, her first trip out on our new pontoon
> What were you using, how did you catch them


I fished Hoover yesterday with a friend and in a few hours we caught over 60. The fish have moved up shallow and are pretty much everywhere. We fished in the Twin Bridges area. Cast toward flooded trees and willow bushes with either bobber and minnows or small jigs. You should have no problem catching fish!

I should add, that you should be able to go into any cove now and do the same.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> I fished Hoover yesterday with a friend and in a few hours we caught over 60. The fish have moved up shallow and are pretty much everywhere. We fished in the Twin Bridges area. Cast toward flooded trees and willow bushes with either bobber and minnows or small jigs. You should have no problem catching fish!
> 
> I should add, that you should be able to go into any cove now and do the same.


SWEET!!! Good job and thanks for the update. What is the general size of the fish being caught, did you get any big ones(12"+)? How deep with the minnows?


----------



## mrgberry2 (Apr 9, 2013)

busterbrown said:


> SWEET!!! Good job and thanks for the update. What is the general size of the fish being caught, did you get any big ones(12"+)? How deep with the minnows?


No monsters. mostly 9s but there were 2 11s. down about 2-3 ft until about dark, then I went to maybe 18".


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> SWEET!!! Good job and thanks for the update. What is the general size of the fish being caught, did you get any big ones(12"+)? How deep with the minnows?


We caught some really good females. Biggest was 13 1/2". I'd start at about a foot deep to start, and then keep adjusting a little deeper until you start getting hits.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Please be aware, it is unlawful to wade in the main body of Hoover Reservoir. This came directly from the ranger and if caught you may be ticketed.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

timmyv said:


> Please be aware, it is unlawful to wade in the main body of Hoover Reservoir. This came directly from the ranger and if caught you may be ticketed.


Thanks timmyv, I was not aware of such regulation or I may have missed it in the book. Is there a link which can provide more information? Would like to know what is considered "main body of Hoover Reservoir" on a map too...mainly because WO / Rangers have never indicated this when I was in conversation with them while I had my waders on providing fishing report. The area I was at may not be considered "main body" though. Just would like clarification since there are plenty folks in waders in the area; also there are new signs which indicate no kayaks, canoes, etc but I see them everytime - not sure if more signs are needed plus others updated. I hope I am not the only one who was not aware of this information (waders not permitted in Hoover) but am ready to be educated. Sounds harsh to me though, does it still apply if I step in the water without waders (not trying to be funny just thinking how the rule applies if i step in the water and cast out without waders or wading thru...this happens all the time near the main dam). Thanks for any help on clarification.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> We caught some really good females. Biggest was 13 1/2". I'd start at about a foot deep to start, and then keep adjusting a little deeper until you start getting hits.


How deep of water are you fishing in? Not real familiar with Hoover, just moved to Ohio last July, is the twin bridges area where Sunbury crosses the lake and intersects with red bank rd.? Is this an area I can from my 22' pontoon boat?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> How deep of water are you fishing in? Not real familiar with Hoover, just moved to Ohio last July, is the twin bridges area where Sunbury crosses the lake and intersects with red bank rd.? Is this an area I can from my 22' pontoon boat?


Yes. I would imagine you would have to put in at Red Bank and motor up to Twin Bridges. The boat ramp there is just a gravel bank down into the water and it's pretty steep. But the shoreline around that area has plenty of depth and cover. You should have no problem fishing that area.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> Yes. I would imagine you would have to put in at Red Bank and motor up to Twin Bridges. The boat ramp there is just a gravel bank down into the water and it's pretty steep. But the shoreline around that area has plenty of depth and cover. You should have no problem fishing that area.


Where is the red bank launch?
How deep were you fishing?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> Where is the red bank launch?
> How deep were you fishing?


Google Hoover Reservoir fishing map. They have a map from ODNR in PDF form that you can print out. It shows all the boat ramps. We were fishing 2-4 ft. Fish around any flooded structure.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> Google Hoover Reservoir fishing map. They have a map from ODNR in PDF form that you can print out. It shows all the boat ramps. We were fishing 2-4 ft. Fish around any flooded structure.


I looked at that map, there are no names on it just a boat symbol showing launches, don't know which one you are calling red bank is


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> I looked at that map, there are no names on it just a boat symbol showing launches, don't know which one you are calling red bank is


It's the one at Maxtown Rd.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> It's the one at Maxtown Rd.


Got it thanks, I like that ramp used once before nice and plenty of parking


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> It's the one at Maxtown Rd.


Sorry for being a pain with all the questions


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

busterbrown said:


> Sorry for being a pain with all the questions


A**hole! Lol! No problem!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

timmyv said:


> Please be aware, it is unlawful to wade in the main body of Hoover Reservoir. This came directly from the ranger and if caught you may be ticketed.


??? Huh? I've never heard of this. Been wading Hoover at Galena and other coves for years during the spawn. See plenty of waders all over during this time. Really?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> ??? Huh? I've never heard of this. Been wading Hoover at Galena and other coves for years during the spawn. See plenty of waders all over during this time. Really?



Capital Outdoorsman, I was confused when I read the "unlawful wading" statement as well which was provided to him via WO/Ranger. I am not a lawyer or pretend to be one, Lord only knows my goal in life is to build a small successful farm! Will let the experts / knowledgeable folks provide clarification. Hoping someone chimes in or helps on this subject since I am a big fan of wading . Anyways, I did some research and found the following (this statement indicates wading is fine as long as your fishing...at least the manner I read it):

(E) No person shall swim or wade in any waterways of the city, except as a means of rescue, nor allow a minor, who is in custodial care, to swim or wade. This section shall not prohibit wading for the purpose of fishing
(Ord. 805-05 § 1 (part); Ord. No. 1961-2013, § 1, 9-16-2013)


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

timmyv said:


> Please be aware, it is unlawful to wade in the main body of Hoover Reservoir. This came directly from the ranger and if caught you may be ticketed.


What u talking bout Cletus?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

05/16 Update: Was out of town for a week but once I got back, went to hit Hoover/Big Walnut North End. Fished Tuesday and then Wednesday for 2 hours each day. The fish were hitting hard!!!  In total for both days caught ~70+ White Bass. I kept 30 for home consumption; and either gave out or threw back the rest. The majority of these were good fighters, I think I lost ~12 or more. I caught the bulk of these on Tuesday; it was a little slower on Wednesday...trying to gauge the difference in either water temp, barometer, etc. The 2nd pic is from a Big Walnut 24inch Saugeye caught in March....wife cooked it in oven glazed with Louisana-Mex style seasoning - yummy (in case anyone asks if I really eat these fish, somehow some folks frown upon eating fish from Hoover/Big Walnut or other local waters). Goodluck and TightLines


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> Big Walnut 24inch Saugeye....oven glazed with Louisana-Mex style seasoning - yummy (in case anyone asks if I really eat these fish, somehow some folks frown upon eating fish from Hoover/Big Walnut or other local waters).



Looks delicious Rey!


----------

